# The big "65" approaching whine



## debodun (Apr 1, 2017)

At first I suspected what's left of my family would throw a "surprise" birthday party for me since I am having a "milestone" one in a few weeks...I've also been dropping some pretty strong hints here and there. However, now all I'm hearing from Internet chatter (emails and FB posts) is how nobody feels very well - one aunt has tendinitis, another has back problems and an uncle has come down with shingles and a toothache. I probably can't count on any parties given by others, and besides, it's going to get lost in hubbub of the Easter holiday weekend - it's like having a birthday on Christmas. Come to think of it, if they had a party when my cousin turned 50, I didn't hear of any - either they didn't bother or I wasn't invited. However, one of my aunts (my marriage) had a big bash when she turned 80, then again when she turned 85, but her side of the family is much more orientated that way. My side was probably lucky to be invited.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 1, 2017)

If you feel the need to celebrate turning 65 do something special for yourself, anything from a favorite candy bar to a cruise around the world.

Make your happiness your business and don't rely on others to make you happy, they will probably get it wrong the majority of the time, LOL!!!

Have a great birthday, Deb!!!


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 1, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you feel the need to celebrate turning 65 do something special for yourself, anything from a favorite candy bar to a cruise around the world.
> 
> Make your happiness your business and don't rely on others to make you happy, they will probably get it wrong the majority of the time, LOL!!!
> 
> Have a great birthday, Deb!!!



My thought exactly.

I'll be 65 in June, on my day off.  My son and daughter live waaay out-of-town, so I won't see them, but hopefully will receive a text.

I'm content with staying at home, or having a meal at a local restaurant.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 1, 2017)

Debodun - your post made me think about when my wife and I turned 65 (2011) and I don't recall doing anything special.  Maybe dinner out, but that was more routine than not.  We were already retired and living in Florida, with most of our families "up north".

I guess it was just a non-event.  I dunno.  

Mahalo


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2017)

Deb, I agree with Aunt Bea, you can treat yourself to something special either by yourself or ask a friend to join you.  Dinner at a nice restaurant, a movie or something else that you might enjoy.  I haven't had a birthday party since I was a kid, just either stay at home or have dinner out somewhere with my husband....not a big event regardless of age.  Early Happy Birthday to you, don't bring yourself down about what could have been, just be proactive and do something spontaneous on your own to celebrate, you deserve it! :love_heart:


----------



## jujube (Apr 1, 2017)

Both of my sisters threw me parties when I turned 60; one on the east coast, one on the west coast.  We always do something really big for the 60th birthday in our family.  Other than that, no.  My mother expects something big with world-wide attendance for her big milestones.  Everyone knows being out of the country is no excuse.....you'd have to be almost ready to summit Everest to get a dispensation.   Week-long beach party for her 75th, a cruise for her 80th and a big bash for her 90th.  If she makes it to 100, and I'm pretty darn sure she will, we'll have the mother of all parties, assuming any of us are still alive then....lol.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 1, 2017)

What's left of my family doesn't throw birthday parties (and it would be a VERY small party).  I agree with SB -- do something special for yourself or buy yourself a nice birthday present.


----------



## nvtribefan (Apr 2, 2017)

debodun said:


> I probably can't count on any parties given by others.



If you want a party, throw it yourself.  Or just ask someone directly to do it for you.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 2, 2017)

65 is just another number.  You wake up on your birthday and you're one day older than you were when you went to sleep.  The best thing for me about being 65, was getting my state pension and a couple of small occupational pensions.  I went out and painted the town 50 shades of magnolia.  Party?  what party?  I got a few birthday cards but I still had to cook dinner.  At least I got to choose it.  It can't remember what it was - that's the trouble with being 65

Have a great day..........


----------



## Lon (Apr 2, 2017)

I celebrated my 65th by diving 200 ft (BUNGY JUMP) off a bridge in New Zealand and the next day White Water Rafting a Force 5 current.


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 2, 2017)

I'll be turning 65 later this year in October. I haven't had a birthday party for as long as I can remember. But I'm planning on doing something nice for myself that day.

Hope you have a nice birthday.. :tranquillity:


----------

